# 034Motorsport C5 Audi RS6 4.2T Tuning & Tip Chip Tiptronic Software Upgrades Now Available!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is thrilled to announce the availability of *C5 Audi RS6 Tuning* and the *C5 Audi RS6 Tip Chip* for 4.2L Biturbo powered Audi RS6 cars manufactured from 2003 -2004! Developed entirely in-house by 034Motorsport engineers, this line of performance engine and transmission software was built from the ground up to ensure performance without compromise.

Through optimization of the factory ECU's boost, fueling, and timing maps, *034Motorsport C5 Audi RS6 Tuning* safely yields huge increases in horsepower and torque from the twin-turbo V8 powerplant, resulting in a much broader powerband. 034Motorsport's proprietary changes to the ECU have also addressed other shortcomings of the factory calibrations by increasing the rev limit to 6,800 RPM, and enhancing part-throttle mapping for improved drivability.

After extensive analysis of the factory Tiptronic TCU (Transmission Control Unit) mapping, 034Motorsport engineers were able to make calibration improvements which are part of the *C5 Audi RS6 Tip Chip Transmission Software Upgrade*. This performance transmission software increases shifting speed and optimizes shift points, while also raising the maximum shift point to 6,800 RPM in order to make use of the Stage 1 ECU Upgrade's broader powerband.

*C5 Audi RS6 Stage 1 Tuning Features:*

*Peak Horsepower & Torque:* 515 Horsepower / 580 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Horsepower & Torque Gains Under Curve:* 133 Horsepower Increase at 4,250 RPM / 165 Foot-Pounds of Torque Increase at 4,250 RPM
Developed In-House on the Street, Track, and 034Motorsport's Chassis Dyno
Optimized Boost, Timing & Fueling Maps for Increased Horsepower & Torque with 91 Octane Fuel
Peak Boost Increased to 17.5 PSI
93 Octane & 100 Octane Tunes Available Upon Request
Increased Rev Limiter to 6,800 RPM (034Motorsport C5 Audi RS6 Tiptronic TCU "Tip Chip" Upgrade Recommended)
Speed Limiter (Governor) Removed
Improved Throttle Response & Power Delivery
Refined Throttle Mapping for Part Throttle Drivability
Increased Fuel Economy
*C5 Audi RS6 "Tip Chip" Tuning Features:*

Developed In-House by 034Motorsport
Raised TCU Rev Limiter to 6,800 RPM
Increased Shift Speed
Optimized Shift Points
*Application Guide:*

2003 - 2004 Audi RS6 4.2T (C5)
*Available Tunes:*

C5 (2003-2004) Audi RS6 Stage 1 Tuning | Performance ECU Upgrade
C5 (2003-2004) Audi RS6 "Tip Chip" | Performance Transmission Software Upgrade
*Installation:*

*Option 1:* Flashed directly through your vehicle's existing OBD-II Diagnostic Port by 034Motorsport.
*Option 2:* Flashed directly through your vehicle's existing OBD-II Diagnostic Port by you, using the PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader. You will receive a free second map with purchase of a PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader! (Sold Separately)









*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 91 Octane | Stage 1 Tune for C5 Audi RS6 4.2T*


----------

